# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Đấu giá >  Đấu giá con spindle của Westwind gây quỹ tân niên

## ppgas

Trong một lần đi bãi, túi rủng rỉnh, em vác con spindle air bearing này về tính ...đủ thứ  :Smile: , nhưng tính wài không được thứ gì. Giờ kho chật đồ đông nên quyết định mang lên đây đấu giá với mục tiêu là góp lúa cho buổi off tân niên, ở khu vực nào thì admin có quyền đinh đoạt.





Vì hiện tại em nó đang nằm ở nhà cụ Namcnc để nhờ cụ ấy kiểm tra và test thử (nếu được) nên chỉ có it thông số cơ bản như sau:
Spindle khí hiệu Westwind, loai chạy đĩa cắt cao tốc, hình như cắt mạch in thì phải.
Đường kính thân:
Khúc to lớn: 88mm
Khúc nhỏ: 75mm
Chiều dài: tầm 500mm
Trọng lượng: 14kg.

Và đó là tất cả... những gì em biết về cục sắt đẹp đep này.
Các thông tin nào khác có thể bổ sung được thì phiền cụ Namcnc giúp thêm hen.

Giá khởi điểm là 200k. Bước giá là bội số của 10k. 

Kết thúc: 22h00 ngày thứ hai, 02/01/2017. 
Số tiền đấu giá sẽ chuyển vào tk diễn đàn.

Hàng thì em đóng gói để sẵn tại Quận 7, TP.HCM và sẽ mang ra viettel gửi cho bên thắng cuộc  :Wink: , phí giao hàng sẽ do người nhận chịu trách nhiệm.
Và như thông lệ, người về nhất không tiến hành thủ tục thanh toán đến hết ngày 5/01/2017, hoặc thông báo lại ở đây nếu có lý do ngoại lệ cho việc chậm trễ, thì người về nhì sẽ có cơ hội  :Smile: 
Chúc anh em có cái tết tây vui vẻ. Lúc nào rảnh tay vào đây đấu giá  :Smile: .

----------


## elenercom

210K hehehe

----------

ppgas

----------


## hungson1986

Mở bát 250k

----------

ppgas

----------


## Gamo

Tip 260k hehe...

----------


## Lamnguyen230890

270k :d :d

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

Cảm ơn bác Long khai hỏa và các anh em khác ủng hộ. 
Tết này không bắn pháo hoa nên ngồi nhà vào bắn phá ở đây cho vui  :Smile: .

----------


## biết tuốt

280k chúc mừng năm mới :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

Cụ Namcnc không biết có bổ sung gì không để anh em biết có quậy được gì với nó không. Riêng cụ Tuốt, đang dọn dẹp vức ra tùm lum đồ, tính ôm cục này về tháo lấy bạc đạn rồi làm cục đe hay sao mà ham hố nữa  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------

biết tuốt

----------


## GOHOME

Chưa biết làm gì với nó! Em 400 k.

----------

ppgas

----------


## Gamo

Ông GoHome đã bắt đầu bị cuốn vào thú vui tốn tiền :Embarrassment:

----------

GOHOME, ppgas

----------


## MINHAT

Chẳng biết gì về em nó nhưng tinh thần vui là chính nên quât́ em nó tết về Sóc Trăng dả cốm dẹp cũng được hehe. 500k

----------

ppgas

----------


## anhcos

520K cho tiệc năm mới vui vầy.

----------

ppgas

----------


## ktshung

ghim đây chờ phút bù giờ

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cắt hả bác. 
600K về cải tạo cái máy cắt chìa khóa cho nó bờ-rồ

----------

ppgas

----------


## luu

1000k nha bác

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

Cảm ơn bác luu và các bác. Vẫn còn hơn 1 ngày nữa.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

1100k nha anh. Còn mua máy nén khí nữa.

----------

ppgas

----------


## GOHOME

> 1100k nha anh. Còn mua máy nén khí nữa.


Giải nhiệt hả  ? 1300k.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Giải nhiệt hả  ? 1300k.


Nghe nói  dùng khí đệm thay thế bạc đạn đó anh !

----------


## ppgas

Giờ đấu giá chính thức đã kết thúc. Xin chúc mừng bác Gohome với giá thắng là 1tr3 và cung cảm ơn bác đã ủng hộ diệp tân niên. Bác vui lòng cho địa chỉ giao hàng vào inbox hoặc sms nhé.
Bác adm vui long thông báo tài khoản để bác Gohome chuyển và vui lòng thông báo lên đây để em tiến hành giao hàng nhé. Cảm ơn.
Tinh thần là đấu giá gây quỹ tân niên nhưng chưa biết bác adm quyết định sẽ tổ chức ở vung miền nào  :Smile: 
Xin cảm ơn tất cả.

----------


## Gamo

Ui, đi Sheraton kêu 1 xô trà đá đi?

----------


## GOHOME

> Giờ đấu giá chính thức đã kết thúc. Xin chúc mừng bác Gohome với giá thắng là 1tr3 và cung cảm ơn bác đã ủng hộ diệp tân niên. Bác vui lòng cho địa chỉ giao hàng vào inbox hoặc sms nhé.
> Bác adm vui long thông báo tài khoản để bác Gohome chuyển và vui lòng thông báo lên đây để em tiến hành giao hàng nhé. Cảm ơn.
> Tinh thần là đấu giá gây quỹ tân niên nhưng chưa biết bác adm quyết định sẽ tổ chức ở vung miền nào 
> Xin cảm ơn tất cả.


Hehe em ghé nhà bác lấy và gửi tiền như mọi lần mua hàng ( sdt em 0936211845 ) nhé .

----------


## GOHOME

> Ui, đi Sheraton kêu 1 xô trà đá đi?


Nghe nói có loại bình ( tựa bình xịt sơn ) để phủ chì cho mạch in gamo biết chổ bán không ? Bên mình làm amplifier đèn nhìn mấy pcb xanh / đỏ không cổ điển chút nào .

----------


## Gamo

à, là tráng lớp kẽm lên trên đường mạch đó hả?

----------


## ppgas

Bác gohome chờ em qua nhà cụ Namcnc vác về rồi báo cho bác nhé. 
Không thấy ông adm thông báo tk gì cả nên bác cứ gửi em giữ. Khi nào tân niên em góp đủ số.  Cảm ơn.

_PS: phải mấy cái củ Fostex không bác? Đóng thùng ah? Supertweeter gì thế bác? Bệnh cũ có dấu hiệu tái... rồi._

----------


## ducduy9104

> Nghe nói có loại bình ( tựa bình xịt sơn ) để phủ chì cho mạch in gamo biết chổ bán không ? Bên mình làm amplifier đèn nhìn mấy pcb xanh / đỏ không cổ điển chút nào .


Bác ra Nhật tảo hoặc kim biên hỏi bình xịt acrylic (thấy thông dụng UC-100 hoặc AC-100).

----------

anhxco, Gamo, GOHOME

----------


## GOHOME

> Bác gohome chờ em qua nhà cụ Namcnc vác về rồi báo cho bác nhé. 
> Không thấy ông adm thông báo tk gì cả nên bác cứ gửi em giữ. Khi nào tân niên em góp đủ số.  Cảm ơn.
> 
> _PS: phải mấy cái củ Fostex không bác? Đóng thùng ah? Supertweeter gì thế bác? Bệnh cũ có dấu hiệu tái... rồi._


Bệnh cũ bác chắc nặng lắm, nó là FE166 em chuyển sang thành field coil rồi

----------


## GOHOME

> à, là tráng lớn kẽm lên trên đường mạch đó hả?


Đúng vậy, kiểu pcb thập niên 60 của Mỹ.

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, nghe đâu trong Nhật Tảo có bán nhưng đắt lắm

Ngày xua tui hay tự pha: SnCl2, Thiourea, ... gì đó nữa... đơn giản thui. Dạo này làm biếng ko tráng nữa

----------


## GORLAK

Cái mạch có mấy đường xi chì mình nghĩ tự xi chứ chưa thấy qua bình xịt nào, tự xi xong mang đi rửa lại với nước rửa con bướm là sạch đẹp.

----------


## thuhanoi

> Hehe, nghe đâu trong Nhật Tảo có bán nhưng đắt lắm
> 
> Ngày xua tui hay tự pha: SnCl2, Thiourea, ... gì đó nữa... đơn giản thui. Dạo này làm biếng ko tráng nữa


Trên trang banlinhkien.vn có bán nước mạ thiếc đó bác

----------


## Ga con

Nó có bể nhúng chì đó anh, không phải xịt đâu.

Thanks.

----------


## thuhanoi

Ở Minh Hà có bán dung dịch mạ thiếc đó.

----------


## solero

Đừng dùng dung dịch mạ thiếc bán sẵn, bác sẽ thấy hối hận đó.

----------


## Gamo

> Nó có bể nhúng chì đó anh, không phải xịt đâu.
> 
> Thanks.


Có 2 pp, dân làm biếng thì mạ (xịt hoặc tráng), công nghiệp thì nhúng. Nhúng tốt hơn nhưng số lượng ít thì mất công  :Wink:

----------


## CKD

Ủa, mạch rửa xong, lấy chì bột quét lên, khò phát thấy nó cũng ra giống vậy mà các bác?

E cũng khoái, muốn làm một đôi toàn dải để trải nghiệm (hobby thôi, vì e tai trâu). Không biết anh em chuyên về âm thanh có thể cho ý kiến không ạ? Nếu thấy e không điên thì hôm nào rỗi, em mở chủ đề diy âm thanh để chém ạ.

----------

Gamo, mrcao86

----------


## Gamo

Được á, mở chủ đề âm thanh cho dân tai trâu cnc đê. Cũng đang muốn làm bộ loa 2 tỷ giá 2tr nè.
(Mà nghe ông giám xúi 1 hãng loa nổi tiếng cũng thú nhận là chả ko phân biệt được loa chả với đối thủ nghe khác nhau ra sao à nha)

Cái chì bột phết lên toàn mạch thì ngon, ko thua nhúng chì nhưng tên nào siêng mới làm mà cũng ko đẹp do khó mà đều lắm. Tốt nhất là đặt mạch Chị Na thui :Wink:

----------


## GOHOME

Tks các bác đã góp ý, em làm chuột bạch một phen vậy.

----------


## ppgas

Xác nhận đã giao hàng cho bác Gohome, nhận thanh toán và cũng đã chuyển vào kinh phí diên đàn.
Cảm ơn tất cả, cảm ơn bác Gohome và chờ chủ đề Loa đài của bác. (Mình vẫn thich FE206/208 hơn 166, đặc biệt là có cái super tweeter be bé, xinh xinh  :Smile: )

----------


## GOHOME

Hi ppgas .
Em có nghỉ tới chuyện DIY loa đài rồi , cái cần giải quyết là khâu lắp ráp với cao thế khoãng 300v đến 450v nó gây khó khăn cho nhiều người chưa kề đến thiết bị đo đạc . Nhưng với số lượng ít thôi tập trung ở nhà ai đó có điều kiện thì có thể triển khai được .

@ sao không tổ chức thi máy CNC mini ( đo test , chay file mẩu ... ) vui hơn anh .

----------

huanpt

----------


## Gamo

Ui giời, máy cnc tên nào cũng có vài cái rùi, chuyển món loa đê

----------


## GORLAK

Thế lào topic đấu giá lại chạy qua làm loa thế này? =))

----------


## Gamo

Vãn chợ tán phét thui mà  :Wink:

----------


## GORLAK

Bác có gì hay ho ko e ghé qua chém gió học hỏi tí, kakakka

----------


## MINHAT

Em xin phép tiếp tục góp vui nhé. Mơi các bác xem hình trước ạ



Chẳng biết là cái gì mà có 3 khớp nối có thể xoay đa chiều, mỗi cuṃ nối có 2 gương phản xạ phía đầu có 1thấu kính tổng cộng có 6gương phản xạ và 1 thấu kính ,phía đầu có ống dẫn khí vào nghi là thiết bị y tế. Kèm theo là 1 Bob usb của 3T mua đã lâu nhưng chưa dung đến. 
Giá khởi điểm là 100k bước giá là bôị của 10k ,kêt́ thúc đấu giá là 22h chủ nhật tuần này nhé. Bác nào đấu giá được vui lòng chuyển tiền cho AD luôn nhé

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Em theo 150k để về dòm trộm cô hàng xóm ạ.

----------


## thuhanoi

Uh có lý ghê hè  :Big Grin:  160K nhé

----------


## MINHAT

Ôi loại này mẫn cảm với các thành phần mặc váy nha

----------


## Tuấn

Ô mặc váy à ? chố em có mấy đứa mặc váy, em theo 170k  :Smile:

----------


## GORLAK

Chắc bác chủ dùng nó thò qua nhà hàng xóm ngó e hàng xóm tắm =))

----------


## MINHAT

> Chắc bác chủ dùng nó thò qua nhà hàng xóm ngó e hàng xóm tắm =))


Hehe chỗ em có bà dì hàng xóm ko hè có ai muốn xem ko

----------


## Ryan

Thấy hấp dẩn à, theo 180k :Smile:

----------


## mrcao86

e theo 200k

----------


## CKD

Gồm cái gương & usb 3T BOB

Quất 400K

----------


## Luyến

Cho xem cái usb của 3t tẹo đi bác.

----------


## ppgas

Gác CKD phát 410k.

----------


## MINHAT

Ảnh của bod đây a

----------

Luyến

----------


## thuhanoi

.                                                        theo cái 450k (nói nhỏ mới 1/3 giá trị  :Big Grin:  )
Riêng cái ống kính về chế con laser mini tuyệt luôn đó  :Big Grin:

----------


## CKD

460K, nhích dần đến ngày mai.

----------


## Ryan

Theo 480k :Big Grin:

----------


## GOHOME

Up cuối tuần, 500k.

----------


## MINHAT

> .                                                        theo cái 450k (nói nhỏ mới 1/3 giá trị  )
> Riêng cái ống kính về chế con laser mini tuyệt luôn đó


Suỵt hehe... 6 gương là được 2 bộ lazer rồi. Biết có người cũng mê món này mà chắc là canh giờ cuối rồi hehe

----------


## CKD

Nhích 510K

----------


## ppgas

Theo 520k.

----------


## PlasmaViet.com

Em theo 530K

----------


## hoahong102

540k kể cả treo tường cũng đẹp mà

----------


## ppgas

Chẵn 550k nhé

----------


## hoahong102

560k,.......

----------


## ppgas

Hehe hoahong102 không kịp rồi.

----------


## MINHAT

Ôi bác hoahong102 trễ rồi. Vậy là em nó về kho của bác ba gác hehe

----------


## thuhanoi

Lo làm sực nhớ xong mất rồi

----------


## Ryan

Chúc mừng anh ppgas nhe. Về trể nên không theo kịp. :Smile:

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

Hehe cảm ơn bác Ryan.
Lâu lâu thích có cảm giác thắng đấu giá nó ra sao mà. Cũng hồi hộp và vui thiệt.

----------


## hoahong102

đến phút chót bấm vào gửi trả lời ko bấm lại bấm nhầm trả lời tiếc quá là tiếc

----------


## MINHAT

Đại ca toàn chơi nước cuối ko hè. Ráp xong con động cơ em đem qua luôn nhé

----------


## ppgas

> Đại ca toàn chơi nước cuối ko hè. Ráp xong con động cơ em đem qua luôn nhé


Ok. A sẽ chuyển $ trực tiếp cho diễn đàn (vào ngày mai) hay chuyển cho e vậy?

----------


## bb05

ad thông cảm cho e ké ít đồ, tình hình mình dư một bộ linh kiện bao gòm bo usb step ray vitme xyz thiếu ray trục z và x bác nào quan tâm ib zalo 0932509761  e tên bảo

----------


## MINHAT

> Ok. A sẽ chuyển $ trực tiếp cho diễn đàn (vào ngày mai) hay chuyển cho e vậy?


Chuyển cho AD luôn đi anh

----------


## ppgas

Xác nhận đã chuyển $ vào tk diễn đàn nhé minhat. Phần còn lại là chờ hàng về  :Smile:

----------


## CNC PRO

Xác nhận đã nhận cả hai gói tài trợ.
- 1300K
- 550K

----------


## Nam CNC

hahaha cuối năm nhậu hơi nhiều nha.

----------

